# Those with healthy bra strap length hair and longer...questions for yall



## Mixie87 (May 21, 2010)

How long is your hair?

How often do you use hot tools on your hair?

Do you deep condition, if so what do you use?

Which shampoos/conditioners do you use?

Are there any ingridents in hair products that you stay away from?

Do you have a protective style when you sleep?

BASICALLY~ how did you achieve and maintain your long hair?


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

lol lot of questions Well my Hair is Super long my lil bro measured it &amp; its longer than a yard lol its 37 inches it reaches the top of my thigh

I use any type of shamppo &amp; conditioners from suave to Organic products to salon high brands it doesnt matter but no matter which brand i use I always leave the conditioner in about 10-15 minutes than I rinse.

I use blow dryer/curling iron around 3 times a week

When i sleep i have to wrap it up or pony tail it &amp; toss it above my head or it will iiritate me &amp; whoever is laying next to me lol


----------



## Johnnie (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol lot of questions Well my Hair is Super long my lil bro measured it &amp; its longer than a yard lol its 37 inches it reaches the top of my thighI use any type of shamppo &amp; conditioners from suave to Organic products to salon high brands it doesnt matter but no matter which brand i use I always leave the conditioner in about 10-15 minutes than I rinse.

I use blow dryer/curling iron around 3 times a week

When i sleep i have to wrap it up or pony tail it &amp; toss it above my head or it will iiritate me &amp; whoever is laying next to me lol

I am so jealous!!




LOL
The last part was funny too.


----------



## Mixie87 (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol lot of questions Well my Hair is Super long my lil bro measured it &amp; its longer than a yard lol its 37 inches it reaches the top of my thighI use any type of shamppo &amp; conditioners from suave to Organic products to salon high brands it doesnt matter but no matter which brand i use I always leave the conditioner in about 10-15 minutes than I rinse.

I use blow dryer/curling iron around 3 times a week

When i sleep i have to wrap it up or pony tail it &amp; toss it above my head or it will iiritate me &amp; whoever is laying next to me lol

that length is hottttttttt. You use hot tools three times a week on your hair,and ur hair is healthy!!!!!



&lt;kidding...you got some strong hair. I use hot tools three times a month tops and my hair cant handle it



as soon as my hair has heat on it..i see new breakage literally, I guess it's because I have curly hair so its prone to breakage (nah my hair just suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks! and does not grow), this sucks balls.





I baby my hair and this b!tch still doesnt want to grow arrrrrrghhhhhhh. haha rant!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

lol I seriously seriously think its gotta be my Moms side (Full blooded Gabrielino indians) because ive done alot of stuff to my hair, color, bleach etc &amp; it stayes healthy......not super healthy like virgin hair lol but it shines &amp; if it starts to thin at the ends I just trim it !!! Plus its super super straight but thick Maybe that helps?idk Another thing is vitamins They help too


----------



## Mixie87 (May 21, 2010)

You're one lucky chick. My mothers hair is thick, grows fast and could handle heat, my dads hair grows slow, his last hair cut was July of last year and his hair still doesnt need a trim....I guess I got his hair.

I want to take biotin pills but im afraid it will make me grow hair where I dont want it, i dont want to grow a beard or none of that lol!...ill have to look into it tho.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

LMFAO or super long pubes either lol I took prenatals &amp; they worked great!!!


----------



## Johnnie (May 21, 2010)

Monet, how long did it take to get it that long?


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

^^^^Its in a way always been this long In 7th grade it was to my knees I cut it to my shoulders (which traumatized me lol) &amp; by 10th grade it was at my belly &amp; by 12th grade my hips &amp; i kept trimming it &amp; it just grew lol (grows fast) i always cut 5 inches around every 6 months but im really wanting a Knee length healthy straight cut across look but I will admit ever since giving birth to my son it takes way longer to grow now



so im thinking about only trimming 2-3 inches


----------



## internetchick (May 21, 2010)

*How long is your hair?*

I have not measured it. Wet, it is almost to the top of my butt crack. Dry, it's just past my bra strap (curly hair=shrinkage).

*How often do you use hot tools on your hair?*

Never. I used to straighten my hair on occasion, but I prefer it curly

*Do you deep condition, if so what do you use*?

Jessicurl deep conditioner is amazing, but sometimes I just add olive oil to my regular conditioner. I use a heat cap when I deep condition.

*Which shampoos/conditioners do you use?*

Renpure. I stick to sulfate free shampoos, and silicone free conditioners. I only shampoo twice per week, but condition everyday. I leave the conditioner on about 5 minutes or so. On days I shampoo I put olive oil on my hair and let it sit for about 20 to 30 minutes before I shampoo and condition.

*Are there any ingredents in hair products that you stay away from?*

Sulfates and silicones.

*Do you have a protective style when you sleep?*

I put my hair up in a loose bun. It itches my back like crazy if I don't, plus this helps to avoid tangles in my hair.


----------



## Adrienne (May 21, 2010)

I cut my super duper long hair last October. I'm 5ft 3in and my hair when wet reached the back of my knees but I hated it. It took me 3-4 years from shoulder length to get that long. Yes it was shiny, pretty, soft and all that good stuff but I couldn't do anything with it besides let it down. I was too lazy to cut it lol. Now it's reaching above my belt again so I need another cut. I don't use any particularly brand (whatever smells good and is on sale lol), wash it every other day but I only wash my roots and condition the ends, never the roots or vice versa. I don't ever use any hot tools and let it air dry. I found this to be the key to keeping my hair healthy. I've heard prenatal vitamins are good too for healthy hair but don't expect immediate results.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 21, 2010)

I have bra strap hair. This is about as long as I let it get because longer hair just seems so hot to me, especially in the summer. For me I have to use a sulfate free shampoo (otherwise it dries out my hair) and a good conditioner. I don't use any deep conditioners and get a trim about every 2-3 months. I tend to use TRESemme products just because they seem to really work with my thick, curly hair. I avoid sulfates and silicone (which you shouldn't use on curly hair because they way down curls) and I probably use a flat iron once every month or so.

My long hair secret is to not brush your hair. I use a shower comb to smooth conditioner thru my hair in the shower and then I brush it once with a wide-tooth comb after I'm done showering.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 21, 2010)

*How long is your hair?* Wet - bra strap length. When it dries naturally, shrinks up to shoulder length. When I blow dry and flat iron, stays at bra strap length.

*How often do you use hot tools on your hair?* I dry my bangs almost every day. The rest of my hair, I blow dry and flat iron once a week.

*Do you deep condition, if so what do you use?* I apply coconut or olive oil to my hair, prior to washing it.

*Which shampoos/conditioners do you use?* I use inexpensive shampoo and conditioner because I don't think there is any difference, except the price.

*Are there any ingridients in hair products that you stay away from?* None - and I love silicone serum. It has to be in a styling product or I'm not going to use it.

*Do you have a protective style when you sleep?* I always sleep with my hair in a low pony tail.

*BASICALLY~ how did you achieve and maintain your long hair?* I only wash my hair every 4-5 days. Also, my hair is cut into long layers - I can manage my hair a lot better and it doesn't break or frizz as much.

If you have curly hair, it may be something to consider.


----------



## Lucy (May 21, 2010)

*How long is your hair?*

argh. it's hard to tell. i have mental, curly/wavy hair like in my icon there. if i straighten it, its about to my bra strap. if i leave it natural, it sits to the top of my bra cup. (off topic- bras make really good measuring things for hair!)

*How often do you use hot tools on your hair?*

i blow dry my hair probably 4-5 times a week. straighten it when i go out on the town/fancy a change, so that's only once a week- once every two weeks maximum.

*Do you deep condition, if so what do you use?*

not very often. usually only when i come back from holiday or have been exposed to lots of sun/sea salt/chlorine situations. i use aussie 3 minute miracle.

*Which shampoos/conditioners do you use?*

at the moment, head and shoulders

*Are there any ingridents in hair products that you stay away from?*

nup

*Do you have a protective style when you sleep?*

i find it uncomfortable to sleep with my hair up so i just have it down. i always have it up in a bun if i'm just hanging around the flat, it annoys me if it's in my face. my hair can be quite big sometimes so i just like to sweep it out of the way.

i try not to use too many heat stylers on my hair and keep it covered up in the sun. i also don't actually brush my hair very often. if i'm blow drying it, i will detangle it a bit with my fingers when it's wet, flip my head upside down and just do the roots and let the rest dry naturally and that's me done in terms of hair styling! lol.


----------



## internetchick (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, my hair is cut into *long layers* - I can manage my hair a lot better and it doesn't break or frizz as much.If you have curly hair, it may be something to consider.

I agree 100%


----------



## magosienne (May 22, 2010)

How long is your hair?

My hair reaches down to the middle of my shoulder blades.

How often do you use hot tools on your hair?

2/3 times a week, hot tools being blowdryer and i use a heat protective serum.

You must remember that heat damages your hair, so really keep their use to the barest minimum.

Do you deep condition, if so what do you use?

I do a hair mask about once a week, i use coconut or currently baobab oil. Camellia is quite good too.

Which shampoos/conditioners do you use?

I currently use Kerastase volumactive shampoo, and my conditioner is C is for Shine from Yes to Carrots.

Are there any ingridents in hair products that you stay away from?

Silicons ! They're really weighing down a fine/thin hair, so it's the one thing i try to avoid.

Sodium laureth sulfate (SLS) is also to be avoided if possible, it dries up my skin.

Do you have a protective style when you sleep?

Nope ! I just let it loose



sometimes a loose braid when i go to bed with my oil mask (i use a towel to protect my pillow).

BASICALLY~ how did you achieve and maintain your long hair?

Patience !! I trim mine regularly (every 3-4 months), this helps refreshing your haircut and prevents the split ends to do more damage.

I also use a hair sunscreen during spring and summer, and i try to eat a healthy balanced diet.

Try also using combs instead of hairbrushes, they're nicer on the hair.


----------



## JamiPeach (May 27, 2010)

*How long is your hair?* Almost to my waist.

*How often do you use hot tools on your hair?* Once or twice a week.

*Do you deep condition, if so what do you use?* No.

*Which shampoos/conditioners do you use?* Matrix Biolage Shampoo and Detangler

*Are there any ingridents in hair products that you stay away from?* Not really - I only use Matrix, because everything else seems to not protect my hair well from split-ends and damage.

*Do you have a protective style when you sleep?* Not really - sometimes I will flip it up over my head, depending on how annoying it is.







Oh, and I get it trimmed about every 2 months, and I am very careful with it. My hair is fairly low-maintenance.


----------



## ChittyChatJune (Jun 6, 2010)

I know this is mad late (newbie)

*HOW LONG IS YOUR HAIR? My hair is right at the top of my bottom, so waitlength. 3b-3c curls......

*HOW OFTEN DO YOU USE HOT TOOLS ON YOUR HAIR? Never.............

*DO YOU DEEP CONDITION AND IF YES, WHAT DO YOU USE? I deep condition once a week depending on if i need to or not. I use either Jessicurl Weekley Deep Treatment or MyHoneyChild Honey Deep Treatment both mixed with some coconut oil, olive oil, Honey and a little coconut milk. I either sleep with it on under a plastic cap or just put it in, in the morning and rinse at night (usually on a sunday)..........................

*WHICH SHAMPOOS/ CONDITIONERS DO YOU USE? For shampoo i use MOP-C System Hydratiing shampoo once a week the day i do deep treatments. If i want to cleans in-between shampoos i use suave or vo5 conditioners as co-washes. For Rinse out Conditioner i use DevaCurl One Condition. As leave in i use either Hair Milk by Karens Body Beautiful, OncCondition, or Suave Coconut Conditioner.................................

*INGREDIENTS THAT YOU STAY AWAY FROM? I usually stay away from harsh sulfates, bad silicones, too much protein..............................

*DO YOU HAVE A PROTECTIVE STYLE WHEN YOU SLEEP? Yes. I do one braid on both sides of my head. Then i seal the ends of each braid with alot of oil. I then wrap both around my head like a turban, pining down with some clips or bobby pins. Put a satin cap on and then hit the sack .....................


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ChittyChatJune* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know this is mad late (newbie) *HOW LONG IS YOUR HAIR? My hair is right at the top of my bottom, so waitlength. 3b-3c curls......

*HOW OFTEN DO YOU USE HOT TOOLS ON YOUR HAIR? Never.............

*DO YOU DEEP CONDITION AND IF YES, WHAT DO YOU USE? I deep condition once a week depending on if i need to or not. I use either Jessicurl Weekley Deep Treatment or MyHoneyChild Honey Deep Treatment both mixed with some coconut oil, olive oil, Honey and a little coconut milk. I either sleep with it on under a plastic cap or just put it in, in the morning and rinse at night (usually on a sunday)..........................

*WHICH SHAMPOOS/ CONDITIONERS DO YOU USE? For shampoo i use MOP-C System Hydratiing shampoo once a week the day i do deep treatments. If i want to cleans in-between shampoos i use suave or vo5 conditioners as co-washes. For Rinse out Conditioner i use DevaCurl One Condition. As leave in i use either Hair Milk by Karens Body Beautiful, OncCondition, or Suave Coconut Conditioner.................................

*INGREDIENTS THAT YOU STAY AWAY FROM? I usually stay away from harsh sulfates, *bad silicones*, too much protein..............................

*DO YOU HAVE A PROTECTIVE STYLE WHEN YOU SLEEP? Yes. I do one braid on both sides of my head. Then i seal the ends of each braid with alot of oil. I then wrap both around my head like a turban, pining down with some clips or bobby pins. Put a satin cap on and then hit the sack .....................

How often do you trim your hair?


----------



## ChittyChatJune (Jun 11, 2010)

I trim about once or twice a year.

I just realized you asked "How i/we achieved and maintained the length".

I basically try to pay close attention to the ends of my hair (ie. oiling them everyday). I don't get many split ends so that allows less trims. I also use protective styles most of the time. Usually neatly done high buns or large and small two strand twist that i pin up into nice up styles. I live in the center of LA and it is super polluted, dry and hot, so if i were to leave my hair down everyday it would be in terrible shape. I also try to do a scalp massage everyday. It's alot of work but i manage. You just have to be gentle and patient and not go anywhere near scissors when your hair is at that funny length. Not long but not short lol...you know what i mean. Just let it do it's thing and don't get lazy with the conditioning treatments.


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 12, 2010)

Staying away from scissors is i mean WAS my problem, I over cut for no reason. I've read that you should trim often because it makes your hair grow faster, friggin liars my hair would be down to my butt by now.

The top half of my hair is at a funny stage, because last summer I decided to go light on the top half of my hair ( i never touch my length) bleached the shit out of it, didnt like it so couple weeks later decided to go dark again...basically all that damage for nothing. I cutt all that damage off, now it looks like I have two different haircuts, it looks soooooooo stupid. At the front I look like I have a short haircut, I turn around and I have longish hair. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLL GOD im so stupid.

I got curly hair so it kinna hides the two different haircuts i got going on, im just going to let it grow out, trim once in a while on my top half until the bleach is all out and start fresh.

And yes i baby my hair now. It's been a little over a month now since i used heat in my hair, ive been doing hot oil treatments, not using any chemicals in it just natural stuff, no sulfates, been doing more CO washing.................. and my hair is feeling good.


----------



## ChittyChatJune (Jun 12, 2010)

We are all guilty of hair abuse lol. For me it was the white cream aka hair relaxers all threw high school. My hair was a hot and heavy mess when i was starting to grow it out.

It's great that your hair is feeling good now*

I know it can be a pain in the butt trying to grow out curly hair. It took me some time to grow out my curly hair to the length it is now because i too had an issue with always cutting more off than i needed to lol. It sounds like your hair will be at the length you want in no time. Stick in there and be strong lol. Please please do scalp massages too! I personally don't believe in taking any kind of supplements to produce hair growth...i think that's a myth. You can't really change heredity you know...that's what it comes down to....heredity. If you eat properly and well balanced (there is an art in knowing how to eat properly) you will maintain equilibrium and that there should be good enough in my opinion. Scalp massages work! If you think about it...our scalps don't move...there for there is no circulation going on up there. When you massage the scalp it brings circulation (blood) and oxygen to the hair folicle. It's like your feeding your scalp and there for stimulating hair growth. I hope i helped a bit. GOOD LUCK CHICKA!


----------



## Nella (Jun 18, 2010)

My hair is a few inches away from my rear. It didn't take long to grow because I take Biotin pills.

I "shock" my hair by switching shampoos and conditioners every few days. Only use conditioner on the ends and shampoo on the top. I also use a sulfate free shampoo/conditioner more often than the other shampoos and conditioners. Rarely ever blow dry and flat iron or curl.

Some women are just blessed with strong and healthy hair! Mine is quite thin so I put a lot of work in it to make it better. I use a leave in conditioner over night as well.

...Also vitamins REALLY do help. Eating properly and healthy will help produce thicker, shinier hair!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 18, 2010)

I think some people are just better able to grow long hair.

My hair grows well. I've changed shampoo/conditioner products a lot so I don't stay loyal to any one company. Biore, Garnier, Herbal Essence, Dove, Pantene ProV, Nexxus...I usually change brands each bottle. I don't look for or avoid any specialty products, besides like perms or coloring. I don't do any of that stuff. I really don't do anything special. It just grows and when i get bored with it, I cut it.

The only thing I do is make sure I never buy those 2-in-1 shampoo and conditioner in one bottles. They NEVER make my hair feel conditioned.

I'm not afraid of straightening/curling my hair, but I don't do it regularly. I'll go through phases where I straighten my hair 2-3 times/week (it stays straight until I shampoo again) for a few months, then I'll not touch a heating product on it for 6 months cause i get lazy. My hair is mostly straight to begin with though. Straightening it just makes it ultra sleek near the scalp, and the rest of the hair is Cher hair smooth.

one thing though is my hair has always been healthy. 1 year without a trim, and my hair really won't have many split ends. I usually look at the ends of my hair. If I'm seeing like 30% of the ends splitting, it's time to trim it. But that takes 3+ years of not cutting. (I've had a history of growing butt length hair, then cutting it to shoulder length a few times) But usually after a year or two, out of a clump of hair, I'll only see maybe 1 or 2 individual hairs that are damaged.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the longest hair of my life right now...its about 2 inches past the bra strap. I used to be blonde, so I majorly abused my hair for a few years.

Yes, I was the girl with crispy crunchy hair.






TBH the best thing I ever did for my hair was tell my hair stylist to dye it as close as she could to my natural color. She said ok, I'll use a semi-permanent color in case you want highloights next time. And I said, no better make it permanent.

BEST. CHOICE. EVER.

That was about 4 years ago, I now have 100% virgin hair. It takes time and def patience and a lot of self control I can't tell you how many times I've almost gotten highlights, went back to blonde, feinded for home hair color or just wanted to chop it off.

I only heat style (blow dry, hot rollers, flat iron)when I'm going somewhere important, like a nice restaurant, an event, a party etc. Otherwise, I don't even brush my hair. The one product I use religiously is Bain de Terre Herbal Sea Mist detangler. I spray this on, finger comb and I'm done.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That was about 4 years ago, I now have 100% virgin hair. It takes time and def patience and a lot of self control I can't tell you how many times I've almost gotten highlights, went back to blonde, feinded for home hair color or just wanted to chop it off. You know I didn't think about that when I made my post yesterday, but you made a good point. My "really don't do anything special" routine is a lot healthier for your hair than the color and chemical treating that a lot of other girls do on a regular basis.
So maybe "doing nothing" is actually a fairly strong technique...I don't cut, treat, color, highlight, or do much of anything to my hair on a regular basis, besides shampoo and condition. Virgin hair should be fairly healthy hair as long as your body stays healthy (since it's directly related to your health -- whenever I get sick for a week or two is almost immediately when I start noticing split ends show up)


----------

